# Relocating Sell or Rent Out



## cbr2011 (Jun 2, 2017)

Having a tough time deciding on whether or not to rent out or sell our current home before we make the move.

Would like to hear from others what they have done.

A few notables:
Canada housing market has been setting records, might be difficult to re-enter housing market at a later date (10-15 years down the road)
Will lose a substantial amount to end mortgage term
House is older, constantly needs work and upkeep (with a large grassy yard - someone has to stay on top of mowing/trimming)
Considering building a room in the basement if we keep and rent the home that we can store items we are unsure of taking to Australia instead of renting a separate storage unit

I am sure I have a few more points we are considering about the debate... will update as they return to mind


----------



## Minimovers (Jun 23, 2017)

If you do have plans on coming back, then don't sell your house. Just rent it out to earn extra money. But if you are thinking of not going back, you can sell it out. But i suggest, sell the later on until the value of property increases. Well just my opinion though. Cheers mate


----------



## cbr2011 (Jun 2, 2017)

Minimovers said:


> If you do have plans on coming back, then don't sell your house. Just rent it out to earn extra money. But if you are thinking of not going back, you can sell it out. But i suggest, sell the later on until the value of property increases. Well just my opinion though. Cheers mate


Appreciate your reply.

We risk losing about 18k this year to sell it. Next year about 4K less, but it's going to need continuous upkeep as it's an older home. Trying to stay in the housing market because what if things aren't as expected, it would be nice to come home to a place. Now we are considering buying a condo... changes daily. I am sure as the time approaches we will know what works best for our situation. Nice to hear what might have worked for others (or not).


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

cbr2011 said:


> Appreciate your reply.
> 
> We risk losing about 18k this year to sell it. Next year about 4K less, but it's going to need continuous upkeep as it's an older home. Trying to stay in the housing market because what if things aren't as expected, it would be nice to come home to a place. Now we are considering buying a condo... changes daily. I am sure as the time approaches we will know what works best for our situation. Nice to hear what might have worked for others (or not).


I assume you have thought about selling there & then buying here.

As you probably know, property here is very expensive, specially in Sydney & Melbourne.

Depending on how the price of your property compares to property prices here, selling there, then buying here would be an option.

An option would be to wait 1 or 2 years to see how things go & to decide if you want to buy here or not.

Best to research as much as possible.


----------



## cegor (Feb 26, 2018)

Hubby and I go back and forth on the same issue....buy vs rent

we have as of late decided to keep the house and find renters via a rental company (as they do it all for you for a fee but better than dealing with the rental long distance once we move to Australia)

we have decided to keep the house mainly because if things don't go as planned in Australia at least we have the house to come back to.....

we are giving ourselves a 2 yr plan....if we make it in Australia then we sell the house and buy one in Australia....if we don't make it we come back....

as per our belongings that too is a topic we go back and forth....

i've been given quotes on the move and it is fairly steep to just pack up and ship if we have no jobs to go to....so for now we will store our stuff in a storage unit and once we settle and all goes well then we ship our stuff....

i guess for the first little while in Australia we will depend on his extended family....I'm sure they have stuff they don't currently use....and want to help out


----------

